# Impressed with PPS



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Went to my local gun shop yesterday hoping to check out a M&P compact and ended up coming home with a Walther PPS in 9mm. Glock owners who have desired a single stack 9 or 40 along the lines of a G36 might be in trouble. The gun is thinner than a P9 Kahr and contoured nicely were it counts. Both frame and slide are ultra thin and it has a very Glock like trigger which I tend to like. I would estimate trigger pull to be around 6 to 7 pounds but quite short, crisp and predictable. Took it out to the range today and put about 150 rounds through it (HydraShoks, Gold Dots, UMC, Round and flat nose ball, +P). All ammo functioned 100%. No failures to feed or eject. All I did prior to shooting was to lube the rails with CLP.

Handles well given it's size although I can imagine 40 is probably unpleasant. In 9 the kick is stout but not painful with the stiffer ammo. Regular ball was easy. I shot it side by side with my PX4 in 9mm and shot recovery was surprisingly comparable. Accuracy out at 25 yards was good. I shot weaver just to test function more than accuacy but it was decent. My shooting range starts at 25 yards so within normal self defense combat ranges of say 12 yards or less I am confident I could put them exactly were I wanted them. Being a lefty at that 25 yard distance I put them level but to the right of center about 2 to 3 inches which is normal for me. Has to do with trigger pull of course.

On the negative side it only comes with one magazine and additional ones are reported to cost $60.00 each. Ouch. I hope to find some deals on line. Came with a single 7 rounder but flush 6 or 7 and 8 round extended magazines are also available. The dual mag release is a little awkward to reach but workable and just takes some getting used to. It is a one piece ambidexterous unit. The PPS has a very stiff recoil assembly and locking back the slide takes a bit of force which could be an issue for some women or those with limited hand strength.

I need to put a few more rounds down range but I think I have stumbled upon a winner. I was looking for a bridge CCW option between service/full sized and my J frame 642 and I think I have found it. Slide thickness is a big deal to me for carry and this model definately fits the bill. Just thought I'd share my positive experience.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report. The PPS is on my short list. I did get to fondle one the other but have yet to shoot one. It comes with 2 different size back straps, right?

Even though still a bit high, Cheaper than Dirt and Midway have the mags for about $45


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*40sw pps*

I just got my new Walther PPS in .40S&W. It is amazingly accurate, no problems with it. I did the same thing as Tuefelhunden lubing the PPS before taking it to the range.

Mine came with 2 mags. 5 & 6 round mags. The 5 round mag was a flush fit and the 6 round came with a extender providng my fat hands with just a bit more to give me a perfect grip.

It also came with a medium backstrap installed and a spare large backstrap which I installed.

I also like the integrated trigger guard & mag release mechanism.

I would give the PPS +++AAA


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a similar tale. I went to a gun show just before the new year looking for a P99c AS in 9mm. Anyone who has looked knows that they're tough to find - heck I've never even SEEN one if the flesh. I saw two P99c's at the show, neither AS models and both .40 SW, so I began browsing. I'd seen the PPS before but never found it terribly appealing. This time, though, it just seemed an even better fit for my CCW habits than its big brother. Short story, I bought the 9mm PPS and have loved it. Accuracy is good and it's an ergonomic wonder for my smallish hands. 

My only complaint is that, like the PPK models, you have hit the rear sight with a punch to move it. I know a screw-adjustable sight like on the P99 would make the sight sit a little higher, but it sure would make things easier. 
:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all. Good to see I'm not the only one having good results with it. Yes, two back strap choices for fit. Thanks for the Cheaper than Dirt tip cruzthepug. $45 is better than $60 a pop and I'd like to get at least 2 more mags for it. PPS definantly makes a strong case for ccw duty given it's size, features and amazingly thin profile.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*PPS decocker?*

I read in a PPS 9mm review article about a decocked mode or just the chambered round striker pin sticking out further?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

No decocker on mine but that doesn't mean it's not an option. Mine is set up much like a Glock trigger with a little cocked indicator at the rear of the slide were an external hammer normally would be. I would presume this is just like the QA version P99. Top of the PPS slide is so narrow I'd be surprised if they could fit a decocker button that was readily usable up top like on the p99's.


----------

